# Single Handed Sailing-necessary features



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

I know that there are a number of threads that talk about single handed sailing but I would appreciate it if someone could describe what I should look for or require in a 34-36 foot cruiser such as a later model Tartan or Sabre for example. My sailing would be in the Puget Sound area-not offshore. Single handed sailing would not likely be for more than about a day. 

Thanks


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

Well, a cup holder right close to the tiller is a must. 

Anyone else have anything?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Lead your halyards back to the front of the cockpit. And your furling gear if you have it. make things so you don't have to go forward once you are underway.

Have something to quickly fix the tiller or wheel so you can leave the helm for a minute to take care of something. Learning how to heave-to is also helpful in the same way.

Hand-held radio ready. Basically have everything you might need near the helm.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Having all lines leading aft to the cockpit will make sailing the boat easier. Ditto for reefing.

I'm leery about recommending jack lines. They may be great for night sailing or heavy weather sailing with crew, but I have read about some bad experiences for single-handers.


----------



## Kenif (Jan 6, 2010)

An esky in the cockpit is a necessary safety feature.

Saves you going below to get a brew!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Other things might include having the switches for the navigation lights and such mounted near the companionway, so you wouldn't have to go down below to turn them on as the sun sets. 

Also, making sure the genny sheet winches and mainsheet traveler are readily reachable from the helm is a good thing. 

An autopilot is invaluable, since it can often make tacking or gybing the boat much simpler when sailing solo. Most autopilots have an autotack/gybe feature that triggers a turn through about 90-100˚. This allows you to deal with the mainsheet, mainsheet traveler and genoa sheets while the AP does the steering.


----------



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. What about roller furling, cleats etc.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been single handing for years and the ' must have ' is a good autopilot.

A roller furler headsail is next on the list.

I have sailed a boat with all lines led to the cockpit and it was OK but I am quite happy to go to the mast to pull in a reef. 

An electric anchor windlass that can be operated from the helm is a good thing to.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

Even when I'm with my wife Iwe're effectively singling handed sailing much of the time. So my 2 cents:Autohelm's a must. The Rollerfurl depends on how you like to sail... we have pretty light winds in the summer. if you want to be able to change out jibs hank on is better. Same with lines led aft. I prefer going forward but my dodger is easy to fet around. 
Other non-necessary things to think about:A stainless steel dodger frame that's strong enogh to hold on to when going forward. some have handles. A VHF with DSC in the cockpit or easily reachable from the cockpit is a good idea. A boarding ladder on the stern. Theoretically that's how you'll get back in the boat if you fall overboard. Fathometer visible in the cockpit. I have a GPS chart plotter and radar display in the cockpit so I don't have to go below. Some boats have these on the swing arm below so they can be swung in the companionway. Electric bilge pump with an alarm audiable from the cockpit. A handpump operable from the cockpit is good idea. Bow mounted anchor on a roller. You'll eventually want a harness and jacklines, the latter are easy to make. Deck lights/spreader lights. Inflatable dinghy... that's your lifeboat. You don't last long in the northwest waters. Lifelines preferably 24 in and doubel (with an intermedaite line in the middle). 
The "ISAF Special Regulations Governing Offshore and Oceanic Equipment and Preparation” is an interestng list to look over for ideas but definately overkill.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

I trail a 100' poly line and I have a Plastimo safety ladder on the transom that I can reach from the water. I also use a harness and jackline. Hey sailjunkie - what are the downsides to using a jackline that you have read about? Are they truly worse than watching your boat sail over the horizon?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Good Autopilot*

Hello,

IMHO, a decent autopilot is #1. If the AP can steer the boat, you can (or should be able to) do everything else. Easy to use Roller Furling would be next, followed by self tailing winches, and then lazy jacks or some other way of easily handling a drop of the main sail.

I have had boats with all lines led aft. My current boat has the main halyard at the mast. That seems just as easy as leading the halyard aft. The reason is that to drop the main by yourself, you need to be at the boom anyway, so it doesn't really matter where the halyard is.

My last comment is that you really, REALLY need to know how your boat handles under power. You need to dock, moor, and maybe anchor by yourself. So you must know how the boat handles in forward, reverse, prop walk, etc.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Billsull have you ever been towed by a line behind a boat ? At more than about 1 knot or 2 you are likely to be pulled under and have to let go of the line. Guess how I know that? It may be possible to get into some kind of surfing position but I know from experience it is not easy. Obviously I was not alone and actually tried it on purpose. 

When I am single handing, I drop the main before entering a harbour and tidy it up, then when I sail into a harbour I drop the head sail.

I do not have a furler or an autopilot, I dislike furlers but really should get a pilot. Does make life so much easier.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Single Hand Sailing*

I have been going thru the same questions myself and I agree with most that has already been said. My boat is 35' and I have had it a bit over a year. The main halyard and reefing lines are at the mast, so I had to add an autopilot to hold the boat on course while I raise or reef the sails. This was the first priority. I am still building confidence in that autopilot (Raymarine S-1 wheel pilot) and how it operates under different conditions. So far under power it seems very solid, but less so under sail and in light air it tends to loose track, but it is not so important then. I need to build enough speed (3 knots or more) to make it thru an auto tack without staling. So sometimes I will solo with the engine in idle and out of gear, just in case I need it. With the AP I find I can leave the cockpit, either topside or down below, for long enough time to get something I forgot or make needed adjustments.

The boat had plenty of instruments with displays at the helm and above the companionway.










I added the AP controller and a GPS at the helm.










The instruments at the companionway are important because I need to leave the wheel to handle the winches for the jib and the main. The water here can be shallow so I need to keep constant watch on the depth.

It is not feasible to run all the lines for reefing back to the cockpit, so I run jack lines and wear a PFD with harness. I am still working on the best way to run the jack lines (webbing). Many run them from the bow chocks to the aft chocks, but this is so long there is still too much stretch in the line to keep me on board. And while the webbing does lay nicely on the deck it runs outside the rigging, not where I want to be. So I am adding a pad eye to the jib line track at the rear of the track. I can clip the jack line webbing there and criss cross it, in front of the mast, to the opposite side bow chock. This shortens the run, keeps me inside the rigging and I can still clip on before I leave the cockpit; it also does not interfere with any of the running lines. I have seen a boat with the hard dodger and stainless steel handle and that really does look like a nice feature. Its probably expensive and needs to adapted to individual boats.

I beefed up the ground tackle, mostly for the storm season, but it is on a roller up front where I can drop it pretty quickly. Although that is not something I have practiced yet (add to the list).










I try to keep up with the necessary maintenance, particularly of the engine, so I feel good about every things working condition. Then there are the maintenance issues of looking good.

My boat has one special need that I had to deal with because it has a swing keel. I have to raise and lower the swing keel each time I leave our creek. This use to be a manual affair of cranking up several thousand pounds of lead, but I adapted a powerful cordless drill to the task.










I did my first solo, late last year when I finished the AP installation and I have been out around 10 times this year, still learning and building confidence.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Rustyf said:


> Thanks guys. What about roller furling, cleats etc.


I have no special provision for single handing (34' racer/cruiser, luff foil, no lazy jacks, all halyards and most sail controls lead aft) but do have a tiller pilot. There are a few I'd like. First and foremost, a good main handling system: a very simple and light weight lazy jack system made from 1/4" amsteel would do the trick. Instead of roller furling, I'd go for hanks and provisions for slab reefing to maintain sail shape, but I haven't found getting the headsails down to be to much problem while day sailing. If I were doing single handed long distance racing or the like, I'd convert my jibs (and add slab reefing like many of the open class boats use)to a hank system. Old school for sure, but simple and bombproof. Halyards brought back to the cockpit are fine, but I'd like a cam cleat on each side of the mast below the halyard exits so I can jump halyards at the mast, quickly cleat, take up slack at the cockpit clutches, and fine tune halyard tension. I have long halyards that allow me to take them from the clutch with a turn around the cabin top winches, then forward so I can gather a spinnaker or genoa while controlling the speed of the drop or douse. I keep sail ties on the lifelines just behind the pulpit to quickly lash down headsails. When I'm out of the cockpit, I stay very low and while ahead of the mast, I'm usually moving on one knee, toes curled up to keep the bottom of my deck shoes in contact wit the deck for both stability and mobility. I don't think there's anything wrong or dangerous with rigging jack lines so long as your tether is short enough to keep you from falling over the gunnel. Being attached to the boat isn't much good if you're getting dragged through the water and can't get back on. I usually have a handheld VHF tuned to 14 for monitoring VTS in Puget Sound, and the nav station VHF on 16. What else? I'm sure there's more... I'd like an assymetical chute with a sock for cruising, but that'd be way down the list.

If you're serious about single handing, IMHO, trips to the gym and other forms of general conditioning and strength training are a wise investment. Strength, flexibility, balance, and mobility are just as important as your life vest, tether, and harness.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

I would second the comment about the sturdy dodger with handholds. When you have crew and you've been in the sun all day, you can always find shade in the cabin.

Our dodger is very, well... dodgy. It's huge and supported only by a couple of flimsy aluminum poles, and is therefore very hard to maneuver around when going on deck. I typically leave it folded up below. If you're going to be alone and exposed to the elements, you need some kind of cover that doesn't inhibit your ability to get safely on deck.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

I would think 2 lanyards attached to your harness would be a good idea especially going forward in rough weather. That way you will always be clipped to the boat. It might be a pain to move around but you eliminate the safety issues of those moments of being unattached when re-attaching a single lanyard.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

ScottUK's suggestion of two safety lines is a good one and how many folks comply with ISAF regs for offshore racing safety that require a way to be continuously connected to the vessel.

In response to GaryM's post, I don't want to divert this thread into a debate on the merits of tethering oneself to a boat. I choose to use a harness and safety line over the possibility of being separated from the boat when singlehanding.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have cam cleats behind the winches. I can often just toss the jibsheet around a winch and just tug it into the cam cleat. Then I'm able to adjust without wrapping unwrapping on the horn cleats.


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

I sailed my 1981 C&C 36 in the Apostle Islands and much of the south shore of Lake Superior single handed. The only real must have items include a good, reliable auto pilot, a good reefing system for the main, and jacklines for your harnes. My boat did not have roller furling or self tailing winches. Having all lines lead to the cockpit with well organized clutches is ideal. I am convinced that anything more than this is what you want, not what you need.

When I sailed alone I only used my 150 headsail when the winds were very light. It was a handful to take down alone in a breeze. Normally I sailed with a 105 because it was easy to handle and it had one reefing point in it. I onced sailed from Duluth, MN to Bayfield, WI (70 miles) in 25 knots of wind with a double reef in the main an a single reef in the 105. The boat was well balanced and was easy to handle.

I am sure you are going to get all kinds of advice on here, but keep it simple. All this talk about never going below, having everything at the helm, towing lines is a little crazy. If you are glued to the helm you won't have any fun, won't be able to go below to the head, grab a snack, etc. Towing line is nuts, the object is never fall over in the first place. If you do, have a small line hanging off your swim ladder(if you have one) so that you can pull the ladder down so you can get back on. 

The easier you set up your boat the more you will use it.

Good Luck.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Staying on board*

They say that 60% of drowned sailors are retrieved with their flies open.


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

jjablonowski said:


> They say that 60% of drowned sailors are retrieved with their flies open.


That means that not only did they die, the probably violated the local discharge laws too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are no laws in the USA about direct discharge AFAIK... just laws regulating discharge of marine sanitation devices. Once you pee or crap in a container, it becomes classified as an MSD... Peeing directly into the water is usually legal, but peeing into a bottle or bucket and then emptying the bottle or bucket is not.



TimofBlindSquirrel said:


> That means that not only did they die, the probably violated the local discharge laws too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CapRon47-

Just curious, but what kind of boat do you have???

Also, how much does that dodger interfere with using the winches?

Good choice on ground tackle btw.


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> There are no laws in the USA about direct discharge AFAIK... just laws regulating discharge of marine sanitation devices. Once you pee or crap in a container, it becomes classified as an MSD... Peeing directly into the water is usually legal, but peeing into a bottle or bucket and then emptying the bottle or bucket is not.


Bad Dog!

Directly from the EPA website;

"A "No Discharge Area" is a designated body of water that prohibits the discharge of treated and untreated boat sewage. Federal Law prohibits the discharge of untreated sewage from vessels within all navigable waters of the U. S., which include territorial seas within three miles of shore."

I don't care if you discharging your head, peeing in your galley sink, or dumping a bucket overboard. No discharge is no discharge. If you think you can pee directly into a lake or river, you not only violating discharge laws, you should get a public urination ticket. I would like to see you arugue that is court. Think before you bark, or pee, Mr. Dog.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Again, what I wrote above:



sailingdog said:


> *There are no laws in the USA about direct discharge AFAIK*... just laws regulating discharge of marine sanitation devices. Once you pee or crap in a container, it becomes classified as an MSD... *Peeing directly into the water is usually legal, but peeing into a bottle or bucket and then emptying the bottle or bucket is not*.


Apparently, you didn't read what I wrote...*So, you obviously don't know how to read...*  

Or you would have read what you posted. It clearly says *NO DISCHARGE OF TREATED OR UNTREATED BOAT SEWAGE.* I'd point out *I clearly stated that if you peed or crapped DIRECTLY into the water.*.. you would not be violating the law... *as the law restricts BOAT SEWAGE only*. I also said that if you peed in a bucket or bottle, you'd be breaking the law...

*You might be violating public urination laws, but you are NOT violating NDZ discharge laws.... *



TimofBlindSquirrel said:


> Bad Dog!
> 
> Directly from the EPA website;
> 
> ...


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

Rustyf said:


> I know that there are a number of threads that talk about single handed sailing but I would appreciate it if someone could describe what I should look for or require in a 34-36 foot cruiser such as a later model Tartan or Sabre for example. My sailing would be in the Puget Sound area-not offshore. Single handed sailing would not likely be for more than about a day.
> 
> Thanks


A Freedom 39 Cat Schooner with all two (yes, only 2) winches in the cockpit, and all lines led to same.

Like this:

1985 Freedom Yachts Cat Schooner for sale in Seattle, Washington - SailboatTrader.com

It's one of the boats we are looking at and, since it basically has two mainsails (no jibs), one after the other, tacking is literally a breeze.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'm like puddinglegs as far as my boat is setup. I do have a rope tiller minder that allows me to go below and P if need be. Usually when by myself, I motor, but I have sailed a few times. Smaller jibs on my boat make it easier ie a 110 vs my 140/155's, this goes around the miniforstay easier. If I did not have that, then a bigger HS would work. I do have jack lines to hook to if I go forward in any kind of waves that will move the boat about. calm I go forward, altho ferry waves can be interesting.

Furlers I am sure are nice, lazy jacks probably too. Even an electric winch with an anchor ready to go might be nice. 

Otherwise, i am a KISS person, Keep It Simple!

Marty


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*1990 Holby Marine Model "Clearwater 35"*

Dog,



> Just curious, but what kind of boat do you have???


CLEARWATER 35 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com (units Metric)










I bought her in 2008, sailed her from CT to NC where she now resides. They only made 7 in the late 80's, early 90's. This one is hull number 5. The draft goes from 6' to 1'10" with both the keel and rudder in their up positions.



> Also, how much does that dodger interfere with using the winches?


Exactly, the dodger prevents a full turn, both winches are 2 speed and it does not represent a big problem for the port winch for the main sheet as that is usually just to tighten it up. But the starboard winch is for raising the keel and before I purchased the cordless right angle Milwaukee power drill and had a bit made it used to take me 10 minutes cranking back and forth to raise the keel every time I come into our creek. Now it takes less than a minute, so it was an important improvement for me to be able to handle the boat comfortably when I single hand.



> Good choice on ground tackle btw


:laugher I thought you would appreciate that. I wanted a good all purpose anchor and after lurking (and reading) on this sight I decided to go with the Rocna. I also add 50' of new chain and 250' of new rode. I still have the existing Danforth with 35' of chain and 300' of rode for backup or second anchor and it all fits in the fore locker.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info CaptRon.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

jjablonowski said:


> They say that 60% of drowned sailors are retrieved with their flies open.


You know, I've heard that one many many many times. I know a lot of people (including myself) that pee off the back of the boat. Most of the folks I sail with do. I think this one falls in the ' 90% of statistics are made up on the spot ' catagory.

Capt'n Ron, holy smokes! You emptied the warehouse on the B&G displays! H1000?


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

puddinlegs said:


> I've heard that one many many many times. I know a lot of people (including myself) that pee off the back of the boat. Most of the folks I sail with do.


One hand for you, one hand for the boat.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Most of what I would want when single handing has been mentioned. I would add lazyjacks/Stacpack and a lot of frozen dinners.


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

*Be Safe*

Rustyf,
I sail my 40' around puget sound alone and relate to the your desire do the same. I've sailed, raced, and worked on boats for 35 yrs. I see a lot of good advice from experienced single handers here (Nolatom, Sailjunky, Barryl, etc) but feel I must comment.
When single handing in cold waters (Puget Sound), if you go overboard you will die. You probably already knew that. You probaly heard the stats on dead guys with their fly opened. You probably know that being "clipped in" is good. You probably know roller reefing, lazy jacks, aft leading lines, auto pilots, etc will help you to be safer.
Single handing a large sailboat a challenge to very experienced, seasoned, sailors that are familiar with their boat, hazards, equipment, and the sea.
Be safe. 
Keep your own safety in mind at all times. 
Part of "single handing" is knowing you have the ability and knowledge to handle any situation.
Max
oh ya, consider a PLB, "Mustang" suit, etc 
Safe sailing!


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

If you are going to pee off the boat in any kind of sea, consider kneeling on the deck at the stern pulpit rather than standing -- that way you can wedge your upper body against the rails and will be a lot more stable. Alternatively, kneel on your cockpit sole and pee down the drains, wedging your upper body against the sides of the cockpit footwell. Or use a pee bottle (a wide-mouth jar with a screw top lid is good). Or just go below and use the head!


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Most things have already been addressed and re-dressed, so the only things that I can think to add is that when you single-hand, do all of your sail hoisting/dousing when you have sea room. Don't try and raise your sails in tight quarters, wait until there is some room for error Another feature that I have rigged, is a briddle for the slip. I have rigged a few lines that form a "V" to catch the bow as I enter the slip, allowing me to tie up the stern then casually tie up the bow. Works great, just rig it when you leave your slip and it will be ready when you return.....it's kinda like training wheels for the slip!!!???
Tom
Tartan 37


----------



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks to all for the responsive posts. I now have a much better understanding of what I should be looking for in a boat set up for single handed sailing. Hopefully I will be on the water sometime this summer.

Thanks again.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

ehmanta said:


> Another feature that I have rigged, is a briddle for the slip. I have rigged a few lines that form a "V" to catch the bow as I enter the slip, allowing me to tie up the stern then casually tie up the bow. Works great, just rig it when you leave your slip and it will be ready when you return.....it's kinda like training wheels for the slip!!!???


Interesting. Are you the only boat in your berth (space between two finger docks)?


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Adam,
Yes, there are finger piers on both sides but even if you just have pilings on both sides, you could still make a bridle that will work. If you are only able to tie up along one side or another, it may not be possible.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Good thread. Difficult to add something even if most of the time I sail solo.

About putting the boat on a finger and getting out of it without the boat being dragged by the wind: Let it touch gently the wood of the pontoon (in my place I have a protection), fix the wheel and put a little engine forward. You will be amazed how steady the boat stays.

About the cockpit layout for fixing the life lines: Have two holding points in front, two on the back around the wheel. Put a lifeline between the points back and forward and clip your lifeline to that line. That way you can not fall out of the boat and can go forward (cockpit) for reefing or be at the wheel without unclipping. When the conditions are really bad, use a double clip lifeline to be at the wheel (a clip at each side of the wheel). That way you will not be tossed around if hit by a large wave.

Do everything, plan everything a lot earlier than you would do with a crew (reefing, preparing the boat for the marina and so on). Never lose your calm and if something is really going bad...stop some seconds and think about what you have to do, each maneuver at a time, like if you were explaining how to do it to somebody...and then do it.

I use a system devised by me to control the boom, when I change tack with the wind. That permits me to let it go slowly and without any risk of a sudden and dangerous fast movement.

I use a big cod zero (asymmetric spinnaker) on a small and light furling. Very useful, specially to take it down safely when the wind is too much, without changing course and without too much trouble.

Have your plotter (and radar) monitor at the wheel. Have a secondary radio station there.

Close your entry hatch before it becomes needed.

What I would like to have: The boom traveler and control lines near the wheel (If I had not sold the boat I would have considered a German Mainsheet System).

The Genoa winch near to the wheel and if possible two winches instead of one (on each side) near the wheel.

Regards,

Paulo


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

Urinating off your boat...I hate to bring this up again, but the truth will set you free

I just exchanged emails with Lt. Commander Rob Griffiths, Systems Engineering Division, USCG, Washington DC. He confirmed my post about discharging sewage in an NDZ. You may not discharge any untreated sewage into a no discharge zone. PERIOD.

It doesn't matter if you discharge from your head, holding tank, bucket, or directly. Discharge is discharge. He recommend contacting their National Response Center if you see a violation. They can be reached at 800-424-8802. He specifically stated in him email, "This would include if you see someone urinating from a vessel into the water."

The gavel has been struck. Fade to black.......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd love to see what section of law he is citing... The current law does not regulate human waste directly discharged into the water. It isn't my fault you're unable to read simple words and understand them. The law is pretty clear-*it restricts only BOAT SEWAGE*.



TimofBlindSquirrel said:


> Urinating off your boat...I hate to bring this up again, but the truth will set you free
> 
> I just exchanged emails with Lt. Commander Rob Griffiths, Systems Engineering Division, USCG, Washington DC. He confirmed my post about discharging sewage in an NDZ. You may not discharge any untreated sewage into a no discharge zone. PERIOD.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Can't have too many displays*

Puddin;
Not me the PO had them installed, I guess I just ended up paying for them (all 10 of them)! Yes, they are H1000 and one has already started to act up (vertical lines in the screen). They don't make them anymore, but B&G does have a supply they will sell you at a premium (I think). They run off of a single B&G network connector thru their network and sensor systems. I don't know what I can replace them with, I will probably have to purchase some sort of translator if I buy other displays, but I believe their network supports NEMA so its not a total replacement (yet).


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> I'd love to see what section of law he is citing... The current law does not regulate human waste directly discharged into the water. It isn't my fault you're unable to read simple words and understand them. The law is pretty clear-*it restricts only BOAT SEWAGE*.


If he is standing on the boat and peeing over the side it is boat sewage!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This only relates to Australia and specifically NSW though I believe it applies to all of Oz.

Discharge is through hull and through hull only. There are no regulations barring a person from having a slash or a dump over the side. Same goes for a bucket. 

As per the Dogs query, I too would like to see the relevent section of the act but I reckon he's correct. Lt Cmd Griffiths may well be correct but methinks its the definition of discharge that needs to be clarified.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

CapnRon47 said:


> Puddin;
> Not me the PO had them installed, I guess I just ended up paying for them (all 10 of them)! Yes, they are H1000 and one has already started to act up (vertical lines in the screen). They don't make them anymore, but B&G does have a supply they will sell you at a premium (I think). They run off of a single B&G network connector thru their network and sensor systems. I don't know what I can replace them with, I will probably have to purchase some sort of translator if I buy other displays, but I believe their network supports NEMA so its not a total replacement (yet).


Yes, you can get replacements. They still make them, but don't sell them to new buyers... we just replaced our cockpit multi-display. Wasn't free by any means, but it was below the original retail. Mast display is great, and we have the analogue wind display along with some old KVH stuff. Hoping it all holds together as there isn't all too much equivalent that doesn't cost a whole wad of cash.


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pisser*

Rustyf,
now you know some old sailors really want to crap over the side. Where you'll be sailing (within 3nm of shore) it is illegal to discharge any garbage - liquid or solid. How it gets from your vessel to the water doesn't matter. That fact is way off topic but is an example of many regulations that apply to all vessels. There are many more that are arguably more important for a sailor on Puget Sound to be familiar with. Navigation rules, required equipment, master's responsibility, vessel traffic scheme, ALL polution regulation, licensing requirements, etc. Also, again, a singlehader needs to know sailing, his vessel/equipment, his own skill level, navigation, emerngency procedures, etc. very well. Singlehanding a 30+ ft boat is a challenge to experienced sailors.
Freedoms are great, simple boats ideal for singlehanding.
There are many organizations and clubs in the Puget Sound area with courses/training to help you get started. 48 North magazine has a list and I think you can get it online.
New sailors are cool and the old ones want to help you get into it.

For you guys crapping OB, please don't do it near my boat. Thanks. 
Max


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

Dog-

This topic we are sharing is way off base for this thread, so I am not going to respond after this.

Do you really think that if you were anchored in a NDZ and emptying your bladder off the back of your boat the USCG would just drive right by because your urine wasn't coming through your head or holding tank? Don't be ridiculas. You would be cited and then you really wouldn't have a pot to pee in.

I know that there will be no changing your mind on this topic. You one of those guys that responds to damn near every thread, whether you can contribute or not. That is the great thing about this country. Everyone has a right to their opinion regardless of merit. Just do me a favor, stay out of the Great Lakes. They are all NDZ areas and we work hard to keep them clean.

Thanks.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

TimofBlindSquirrel said:


> Do you really think that if you were anchored in a NDZ


NDZ means no discharge of any kind, even if processed by a Type I or Type II MSD.



> and emptying your bladder off the back of your boat the USCG would just drive right by because your urine wasn't coming through your head or holding tank?


Let's say it wasn't an NDZ. If he did that an the CG came by, I expect he would be cited for violating Title 33, Section 1311(a) of the U.S. Code, which states,



The law said:


> Except as in compliance with this section and sections 1312, 1316, 1317, 1328, 1342, and 1344 of this title, the discharge of any pollutant by any person shall be unlawful.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

to put a finer point on jacklines and VHF. 
I actually use a track to clip on to instead of a wire jacline. Comes from my time in the Navy. The track doesn't flex whereas the the tension you need to prevent significant wire flexing is such that when there's a lateral load the loads on the attachment are huge. (load x 1/2 length of jackline divided by deflection e.g. a 150# load deflecting a 30 ft jackline 12" puts a 1,127# load on the wire and that doesn't consider the increased dynamic loading of a wave throwing you). So what I have is a track and an adjustable lifeline. With this rig I can't physically go over the lifeline. I also use fixed attachment points. I got the adjustable harness line idea from what they use on the USCG's rescue boats that they test in Astoria OR. They use a strap with an adjustable buckle.
As for a VHF, here in the Pacific Northwest they have the DSC system activated Rescue 21. Wtih a DSC equipped VHF you GPS provides the VHF with position info and the VHF's DSC feature automatically sends it out with a distress call when you hit the button. .


----------



## Canuckster (Feb 15, 2010)

Back the original post, I've single handed sailed for 3 years now. The one most important item I have and couldn't be without is the autopilot. Sure I have my lines back, and take every safety precaution, but its also nice to go down to use the head and not worry for a couple of minutes or just to close my eyes for 5 minutes and worry about nothing but relaxing. Just my 2 cents !


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

So important that when I voyage solo I carry two autopilots (Raymarine). A relatively new one and an older one that I cannibalize for pieces.


----------



## jmarquez (Apr 30, 2010)

To me being able to single hand is an essential requirement. I get a lot of use out of my boat because I'm not dependant on crew if I feel like sailing. When my wife and two kids (5 & 7) are on the boat, she or I can safely handle the boat alone. We also night sail quite a bit. Our boat is a C&C 34 +. For a boat of this size, here is a list of things I would look for as you shop for boats:

- Autohelm
- GPS Chartplotter with AIS visible from helm (look at Garmin 546)
- VHF with RAM Mic (look at Standard Horizon Matrix w/AIS receiver built-in)
- AIS
- Roller Furling
- Halyards, Vang, Outhaul, Cunningham, Reefing Lines Led Aft 
- Good Stoppers and Self-tailing Winches on Both Port & Starboard Cabin Top
- Large Self-tailing Jib Winches Reachable Without Leaving The Helm
- Main Traveller/Main Sheet Reachable from the Helm (in front of pedistal)
- Wheel Rather Than Tiller
- Max Prop (makes manuvering at the dock much easier)
- Reliable Engine
- Reliable House Bank Isolated from Cranking Battery (so you don't have to go below and fuss with a battery switch when you kill the engine)

Also I wear a Self-Inflating Life Vest/Whistle/Strobe Light


----------

